# [SOLVED] D-link wireless router keeps dropping connection



## cheekyr (Feb 11, 2012)

My D-link wireless router (WBR-1310) keeps dropping my internet/email connection. The little green lights are all flashing intermittently except of the one on the far left which stays on. 

I will have a connection for a little while/few minutes and then it drops. What do I do to fix this?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: D-link wireless router keeps dropping connection*

Welcome to TSF,

Have you tried a Power Cycle?

If that didn't resolve your issue, you might need to visit D-Link's site and seee if there's an updated firmware for your router. Then update your router's firmware, make sure to use a wired connection to download and update the firmware.

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## cheekyr (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: D-link wireless router keeps dropping connection*

Thank you for this info. For whatever reason, the problem corrected itself...but I will keep this info for future use.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: D-link wireless router keeps dropping connection*

That's great news. Thanks for letting us know.


----------

